
The Secret Fast-Track VISA Program for French Startups Hiring US Millennials - LiamBoogar
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2015/03/17/secret-fast-track-visa-program-french-startups-hiring-us-millennials/
======
johnloeber
Why does the author consistently capitalize "visa" as "VISA"? "Visa" is
neither an acronym nor an initialism -- it is derived from the Latin "charta
visa," meaning "a paper that has been seen."

The financial-services firm Visa, provider of credit and debit cards, also
doesn't capitalize its name. So I'm wondering how the author (ostensibly a
native English speaker) has been led to consistently write "visa" in all caps.

